# Lola and Darcy!



## McWhat (Oct 15, 2012)

So I've been lurking around here for a few days now and decided it was time to post. I'm a first time rat owner and proud momma to these two beautiful girls!







this one is Darcy. She's my little nugget. I think she is about 4-5 weeks old. I'm not 100% sure. She is not super active, but she is getting there by following the lead of her spastic cage-mate Lola. Darcy is too smart for her own good. She loves finding treats in folded toilet paper tube rolls. She also is my superstar sleeper. She has already adapted to my schedule which is nice since I keep the cage in my room.







and this one is Lola. She is the trouble maker. She enjoys escaping, figuring out the best way to escape from the free range table, and climbing. The girl will climb anything. She gets bored easily with the treat toys that Darcy loves. Her favorite thing to do is to hang from the top of the cage. It's quite funny. She's my little explorer. I believe she is about 6-7 weeks old, but again, I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Lol they are adorable!!!!!


----------



## Run Computers (Oct 14, 2012)

Very cute. I especially like Lola. Good looking rat


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

They are adorable! Congratulations


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Lola and Darcy! Welcome the the forum.


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice to meet you guys! Great sounding personalities. welcome to the forum!


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Very cute ratties!!


----------



## skottiesgerl (Oct 3, 2012)

awww love the pics beautiful.. i am new too welcome!


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello to both of your girls!!!!! What absolute sweeties!


----------



## McWhat (Oct 15, 2012)

It's picture time! The girls have gotten so big!!













































Lola is the gray one and Darcy is the darker one. Can anyone tell what their coloring is from the picture? all I know is that they are both rex rats.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Lola is a russian blue, looks like a variberk with a head spot as well

Darcy is a Black rat.

They are adorable


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Very cute girls!!


----------



## McWhat (Oct 15, 2012)

Introducing my newest addition-


























This beautiful little lady is Chloe! (aka Skunk...because of her markings, not associated with a smell)

And here are some more recent pictures of Lola and Darcy (Lola= gray Darcy= black)


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Awwww! Darcy reminds me of a girl Tanto! I love Chloe's markings.


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

So glad Lola and Darcy are doing well. Chloe is very cute! Congrats on having 3 now!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Awww, they are very pretty girls!!! Delighted to meet you and your lovely ratties!


----------



## hayls94 (Apr 17, 2013)

AWW, very beautiful girls  congrats


----------

